# Baileys Outshine



## happihorse (15 August 2010)

Does anyone use this and if so, how do you find it?

I am considering giving it my horse because he lacks stamina.

He currently has Pink Powder and linseed oil which I would swap with the Baileys Outshine but Iit seems to work out very expensive.  How much Baileys Outshine do you feed per day?


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (15 August 2010)

My boy gets 2 cups a day of outshine. It's great stuff and the bag will last you for ages!


----------



## minniemouse (15 August 2010)

Hi

I am just finishing my lst bag of outshine, i feed 2 mugs a day, i haven't noticed any difference whatsoever in my boys stamina ( he can be a bit lazy some days) but his coat has an incredible shine! i am feeding it for weight gain as he is a poor doer,  and i have tried lots of other conditioning feed  but not had much improvement. it has put a little condition on him maybe it is a bit early to tell at the min as he has only been on it for 4 weeks, so i have just bought a second bag and i am going to increase it to 3 mugs a day.

He is 15hh by the way.


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (15 August 2010)

It takes a while to work, I noticed the difference after about 6/8 weeks. I am also using it for weight gain, my horse is 18hands.

MM good idea to increase to 3 cups a day. I increase to 4 cups a day during the hunting season.


----------



## PennyJ (15 August 2010)

I feed one cupful a day, he has it for energy/stamina, definitely not condition!  The bag lasts ages, but I always hate it when the time comes to buy a new one...  I really rate the stuff personally.


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (15 August 2010)

Interesting PennyJ. Why do you not like the stuff?


----------



## splash30 (16 August 2010)

I have used Outshine but have also found Falcon Feeds version just as good and not as expensive so better for the pocket


----------



## happihorse (16 August 2010)

Thank you for all your replies.

I am trying to find a more natural way of feeding my horse and to provide him with more slow release energy so would remove the 0.5 scoop of competition mix from his feed if he transferred to Bailey Outshire but I am worried about whether this will give him enough energy and stamina.

It does seem like rather a lot of money for a linseed based feed.  At two cups per day it looks like one bag (at £40.00) would cost £1.43 per day whereas the competition mix, Pink Powder and linseed oil that I feed him on at the moment only costs £0.85 per day.  (He also gets Alpha A and speedibeet but I will be keeping him on these.)

I woundn't mind if I needed to buy Outshine to boost his condition (but he is in very good condition) so I am only really looking to feed it for increased stamina.


----------

